# New Pole Barn



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Install your service door in a gable wall vs an eve wall if you live in a snow zone.


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

And so it begins...


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Install your service door in a gable wall vs an eve wall if you live in a snow zone.


Good point. I wish I'd have done that and I live in a low snow zone. Falling snow and dripping ice/water will trash the entry otherwise.


----------



## Yarcraft (Jul 15, 2006)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Good point. I wish I'd have done that and I live in a low snow zone. Falling snow and dripping ice/water will trash the entry otherwise.


X2. Otherwise put some snow stops on the roof.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Trophy Specialist said:


> The limestone is mostly used on driveways works. I also used it on my driveway to my barn too. It can have a little dirt in it to help it bind. It's best is the steam roll it down.


I put it down on my road, sets up hard like concrete almost if packed down good


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Go as big as you can. I started out with a 42x44 and then i did 40' addition to the barn three years ago. Now im at 42x84. Its about full! I have all my toys, my work truck with 2' shelves 8' off the floor on three walls and i rented space for my neighbors toon ski boat and brothers 16' sea nymph.

I spray foamed the original building and put a steel lid on underside of walls with led lighting and i keep that side heated. Love my barn!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

storman said:


> Go as big as you can. I started out with a 42x44 and then i did 40' addition to the barn three years ago. Now im at 42x84. Its about full! I have all my toys, my work truck with 2' shelves 8' off the floor on three walls and i rented space for my neighbors toon ski boat and brothers 16' sea nymph.
> 
> I spray foamed the original building and put a steel lid on underside of trusses with led lighting and I keep that side heated. Love my barn!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

You can also use ground blacktop for the floor it packs very nice.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I am ready to get rolling. Now, if I could only get the site prep done! What a pain in the a$$! I have only managed 1 bid and its pretty darn high.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Finally have site prep done. It took about 120 cubic yards. Of course, the concrete guy called to do the approach and sidewalk on the same days! We had been waiting for over a year for this concrete guy. It was worth the wait, great work fair price. We will be buying the barn next week then waiting for the builder.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

She is going up now. Great group of guys putting her up.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I just had mine completed last Saturday after a year of ridicilous estimates, and a leap of faith with a newer builder who once worked for a respected pole barn builder in Emmet Co.
It's only 24x24 but I'm happy with the job he did.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Walleyze247 said:


> I never thought of crushed stone, any specific stone type?


6A is good driveway stone. The size and cut make it pack well with a compactor.if available it can be delivered with a Slinger truck , which shoots it out like like a concrete truck . The good drivers spred it as they back out of the location.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Jimbos said:


> I just had mine completed last Saturday after a year of ridicilous estimates, and a leap of faith with a newer builder who once worked for a respected pole barn builder in Emmet Co.
> It's only 24x24 but I'm happy with the job he did.
> View attachment 320640
> View attachment 320642
> ...


That looks like a huge maple next to the barn! Or is it something else? Nice tree either way!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Swampdog467 said:


> That looks like a huge maple next to the barn! Or is it something else? Nice tree either way!
> 
> Good eyes, I had to have Billy Ray Joe Bob tree cutting climb that bad boy to whack out branches that I couldn't reach.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

kisherfisher said:


> 6A is good driveway stone. The size and cut make it pack well with a compactor.if available it can be delivered with a Slinger truck , which shoots it out like like a concrete truck . The good drivers spred it as they back out of the location.


I would never put 6A down for a gravel driveway. It packs like marbles, because it contains no fines or sand to hold it together. I work for an engineering firm and have been testing aggregates and compaction for 24 years. 6A is a natural agg that does not usually have a high crushed agg content, but 6AA is usually 100% crushed limestone. Both aggs are primarily used to make concrete, but are often used to bridge water underneath foundations. I used 22A crushed concrete (21AA has too large of aggregate) to make my driveway 17 years ago and it's about as hard as concrete now. Also, 6A or 6AA will be a mess in the winter for plowing or snow blowing.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

MossyHorns said:


> I would never put 6A down for a gravel driveway. It packs like marbles, because it contains no fines or sand to hold it together. I work for an engineering firm and have been testing aggregates and compaction for 24 years. 6A is a natural agg that does not usually have a high crushed agg content, but 6AA is usually 100% crushed limestone. Both aggs are primarily used to make concrete, but are often used to bridge water underneath foundations. I used 22A crushed concrete (21AA has too large of aggregate) to make my driveway 17 years ago and it's about as hard as concrete now. Also, 6A or 6AA will be a mess in the winter for plowing or snow blowing.


6aa is what we use over clay for drives here in Monroe, and the concrete suppliers sell it as such.Might be a geographical thing as we have several limestone quarries near by. I use 22a for sub base to pour concrete, and yes it does compact. Good point on the 6a, yes they are similar to marbles!We have 22a very available here also , but can get muddy at times.Your expertise is taken Mossy.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Barn looks great Jimbo. I like the color combos you picked as well.


----------

